

The Charlie Rose Brain Series - mahipal
http://www.charlierose.com/view/collection/10702

======
petercooper
I randomly stumbled across these when channel hopping at 4am a month or two
ago and was captivated. It's a great series and the format of having a panel
of experts discussing a subject with only casual prompts from Rose is great (a
format that works well with the BBC's In Our Time podcast too).

~~~
blizkreeg
Are these episodes available online somewhere? Does PBS put them up?

~~~
petercooper
You can watch them on the site linked with this post. It's not entirely
obvious but you click on the main frame when you go to a specific episode and
it brings up a Flash video player.

------
iandanforth
If you enjoy this series you will love _In Search of Memory_ by Eric Kandel
the co-host of this series.

~~~
koanarc
Don't forget his Six Flags commercials, too:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PDIBTS_xDQ>

Or am I the only one who couldn't get past the resemblance?

------
Keyframe
Also, PBS Closer to truth series - more philosophical in nature though,
awesome nonetheless. <http://www.closertotruth.com>

